

The 4-Hour Hackathon - lberlin
https://onscreenexpert.com/feast

======
lberlin
Full disclosure - it's not actually a 4-hour hackathon, but we're looking for
mentors/programming experts to help out remotely, which can just be a few
hours at a time.

All thoughts on the general idea would be awesome as well.

